# Alpha Watch Reviews



## Tom Radford

Right then.. Here we are, my "review" of the two Alphas I ordered last week.

I shall start from the begining as a reference for others who were considering purchasing.

Please note, These are my opinions, I dont own the "real" things so I cant compare them as such.

Ok so I was looking for a Rolex Sub a like. I have no way of obtaining the real thing, and to be honest even if I did have such funds, Im still not sure I'd justifly that kind of money on a watch. I like the look of the thing, more than its label or heritage. It could be a Â£4.99 deal from Aldi for all I care, it still looks nice. I had been looking at Invicta's and even Grovana's. Then someone pointed me to Alpha. With a bit of investigation, they seemed to have prety good reviews, so I found thier website and had a look around. I spotted the type of watch I had been looking for. A green bezel Rolex Sub lookalike. It certainly looked the part, so I pressed the add to basket key. I also happened to come accross another watch that looked lovely. It was an Omega Seammaster lookalike, although it was missing the helium release crown, it still looked very similar. This watch was more pricey than the other, but still, even with both in basket I had change from Â£120 including shipping.

I was a little dubious about buying from Hong Kong, and especially a website I had never used before. Almost imediately after the transaction, I recived a paypal invoice from a Hong Kong email address asking for an extra $18. I had heard that this usually happended and was to "upgrade" the shipping from standard registered airmail to a courier. I had heard reports of the courier option often ending up with customs fees, so I decided not to pay the extra.

A week onwards, I was starting to feel uneasy. The watches still hadnt arrived, and I had that horrible sinking feeling of having just lost a fairly substational amount of money in the current climate.

My feeling soon subsided however with a knock at the door. I signed for the package and was delighted when the postman walked away without the mention of customs.

The box was well packaged, and on the customs form, simply said "watch parts". The gift box was not ticked.

Upon opening the box, revealed two green canvas pouches. Simple, but effective. I opened the first one and inside was the Rolex Subalike. Wrapped entirely in all sorts of protective film, it was a good 5 minutes before I actually got the bare metal.

My inital first impression was the weight. The watch itself seemed substantial, but the bracelet.. Well this was a different thing altogether. It had almost no weight at all. It felt like the sort of thing you get in a cheap Christmas cracker. Out of the few watches I own, all have either stainless steel or canvas bracelets. All of the SS pnes feel solid and well built, so this was somewhat of a disapointment. Another thing I noticed, on the back of the watch was a red line.I guess ink. It came off with a bit of a scrub in the end.










The face of the watch is pretty basic, with the Alpha logo and then the waterproof info below.










The face has a date cyclops which magnifies the date to small degree. All in all, its a very nice looking and well built watch, I particualy like the logo'd screw down crown, a nice touch.










Its just let down by a poor excuse of a bracelet. On attempting to adjust the bracelet, it uses small screw bars, which dont look very strong. There are only two link removable, so I have yet to get the braclet to fit me. The bracelet appears to have a diver extension also.

I put this one aside and started on the next.

Again the watch was coated in a thin plastic film that took an age to remove. However what was instantly apparent, was the difference in quality between the two watches. This one was a whole different monster. The weight was quite a suprise! The bracelet looks and feels like a solid, well built peice of engineering, and the watch attached is something to behold.










For those who own a real seamaster pro, those wavy lines on the face are part of the watch's unique features,and this one too has it. It makes for a distintive looking face that is clear and precise. Again the Alpha logo dominates the top half and the atm rating in the lower half.










The bezel turns with reassuring clicks, and the domed crystal adds to the feel of the watch. The back sees more wavy lines and a big Alpha logo. The screw down crown on this model is a plain affair, but does the job.

The bracelet looks like the real thing and the clasp is a feat in itself. I beleive its called a double deployment clasp, that took me a while to figure out how to close again, but its really solid and actually looks nice too although quite easy to scratch as seen in the photo. The links are held in with small screw pins, so adjusting the bracelet was quick and easy.










So in summary.

The Sub look alike: The watch itself is very nice, seems well made and looks the part. Its let down by a shoddy cheap bracelet. I will be looking to getting this replaced as soon as possible.

The Seamaster lookalike. Looks and feels like an expensive watch. It is weighty and substantial. The bracelet is easy to adjust and has plenty of removeable links. The clasp look nice with its etched logo, and feels secure. I am very pleased with this watch considering the small amount of money it cost.

More pictures can be seen Here


----------



## spankone

good review and good pictures fella.

I want a subalike but didn't like the idea of a copy / clone


----------



## Padders

I have exactly that sub-alike Alpha ie the green bezel LV type that arrived a few weeks back and agree that the bracelet is rubbish, though the one on real subs is pretty poor too from what I have seen, Omega ones are miles ahead and the homages echo this.

I agree with all the comments mentioned above but would add that the bit that links the crown to the movement (pusher?) is very flimsy indeed and bends frigtfully on mine when you are adjusing the time or date. The lume is OK but nothing special. Then again what do you expect for Â£40?


----------



## mel

Good reviews. Maybe's they've changed the bracelets on the Subs, the one I have weighs within a gram or two of the "inspiration" according to the Rollocks website specs, that's complete, the watch head and bracelet :yes:

As before, always make sure the screws on the bracelet(s) are kept tight, that's been the biggest critiscism of Alpha QC since I first came across them a few years back!.


----------



## socrates

Very helpful review, Tom. Your comments about the bracelet pushed me towards the ones "inspired" by Omega. I've just ordered their Planet Ocean look-a-like with steel bracelet for a princely Â£40. They were pretty prompt in asking for $18 for EMS, which I politely declined. If it's any good (and I plan to do a close comparison in my local jeweller's shop) I'll probably buy the one "inspired" by the Speedmaster. Either way, I'll post an account of my experience. Quick question for anyone who has one of these - are their claims for water-resistance accurate?


----------



## Tom Radford

I have been wearing the seamaster all week, and I really love it. My boss has the real thing and was quite put out when I told him this only cost Â£40.

I wore the Sub today, and whilst its still good, its nowhere near the seamaster. It looks tiny compared to it also, and the bracelet really doesnt inspire me with confidence. I shall still wear it sometimes, but for now, that Seamaster is staying firmly attached to my wrist!

I havent tried dunking one yet, and to be honest I dont think I will.


----------



## squareleg

Nice reviews. 

I have the Explorer-a-like, which is presently on loan to a neighbour who is thinking of buying the real thing (lucky sod). The Alpha 'Explorer' is fantastic value and extremely well made. I'm not sure about the ethics of these things... but can't fault them at those prices.


----------



## Guest

I did a review of Alpha-USA MilSub on the other side (darker side mind you) and only reason I didn't do it here was the fact that for reviews the image per post limitations kills it for me. But if you find it, enjoy and it shows my thoughts about Alpha pretty well. If you insist on getting something at that price point, I would go with cheap ass quartz instead of Alpha. Alpha has one good thing on their side, you don't lose too much money purchasing one. Other then that they're unreliable pieces of metal that might work well as small boat anchor..

EDIT TO ADD: I like the way you review the piece and give it's details some notions. I feel differently on pieces in question but still I enjoyed reading your views.


----------



## Kutusov

Hi,

Does anyone sell Alphas within Europe? I've only found them at www.alpha-watch.com, with prices in american dollars. Couldn't find where they ship from... are they Honk-Kong based?

Cheers


----------



## Steve's Dad

Kutusov said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone sell Alphas within Europe? I've only found them at www.alpha-watch.com, with prices in american dollars. Couldn't find where they ship from... are they Honk-Kong based?
> 
> Cheers


Kutusov,

They are based in Hong Kong, the prices are converted to your local currency when you purchase (well they are for the UK). Most Brits have had no trouble ordering from them, we usually recommend not to pay the $18 insurance which they ask (by email) if you would like to pay after the deal is done.

Cheers.


----------



## part_timer

I ordered 2 on the 5th of May, didn't pay the $18 extra EMS charge,they arrived on the 13th!

When I last ordered a couple, I payed the $18 as it was my first order thought it was best to be safe. It took 4 weeks AND I had to pay import duty.

You should have no worries ordering from the Alpha website, just don't pay the $18 when you get that second confirmation email!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

I recently acquired an Alpha Sub and I rather like the bracelet! The only thing I don't like is poor magnification of the date.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve had a couple of Alpha Subs & have found the bracelet to be ok, I`ve had worse attached to Japanese watches. I don`t find the cyclops magnification that bad either :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov

Steve said:


> Kutusov,
> 
> They are based in Hong Kong, the prices are converted to your local currency when you purchase (well they are for the UK). Most Brits have had no trouble ordering from them, we usually recommend not to pay the $18 insurance which they ask (by email) if you would like to pay after the deal is done.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks Steve's Dad! I only saw your reply now as I aparently forgot to sign the topic. Anyway, are the Chineese thinking we are going to be taken over by the Americans?? I know I live in a P.I.G.S. country but... come one!!!...











part_timer said:


> I ordered 2 on the 5th of May, didn't pay the $18 extra EMS charge,they arrived on the 13th!
> 
> When I last ordered a couple, I payed the $18 as it was my first order thought it was best to be safe. It took 4 weeks AND I had to pay import duty.
> 
> You should have no worries ordering from the Alpha website, just don't pay the $18 when you get that second confirmation email!


The Seamaster look-alike is really nice... but since I've seen the Steinhart Ocean 1 on another topic I'm really having a hard time thinking about Alpha or any other watch... 

... but there's this tinny voice inside telling me "Get the Sub and the OM like Mel... they are so cheap!!"... :starwars:


----------



## part_timer

Well since it arrived the Alpha GMT has hardly been off my wrist, go for it!










It's also keeping time within seconds with BBC News 24 clock!

Incidently I have the Grovana Coral Reef, I beleive unless I'm very much mistaken that Grovana make the Steinhart? It's a solid piece very much v.f.m!


----------



## Kutusov

part_timer said:


> Well since it arrived the Alpha GMT has hardly been off my wrist, go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also keeping time within seconds with BBC News 24 clock!
> 
> Incidently I have the Grovana Coral Reef, I beleive unless I'm very much mistaken that Grovana make the Steinhart? It's a solid piece very much v.f.m!


 :shocking: Must... not... give in... to the Alpha side.... :crybaby:

Btw, I think that Steinhart is not made by Grovana but I'll have to check the thread again. They cost pretty much the same though...

... and did I mentioned I love your GMT?...


----------



## Steve's Dad

Here you go Kutusov, my Alpha SMP.

I think they only have blue ones left, although they hav black ones at Alpha USA.


----------



## Steve's Dad

By the way, which of the PIIGS countries are you from? If I may ask.


----------



## Kutusov

Steve said:


> Here you go Kutusov, my Alpha SMP.
> 
> I think they only have blue ones left, although they hav black ones at Alpha USA.


You're not making this easy you know?... 

Yeah, they don't have the black SMP any more  Yours look terrific!!

... and I'm from P on PIIGS... oinc oinc!!


----------



## squareleg

Never mind the SMP, WTF is a PIIG? :dntknw:


----------



## Steve's Dad

squareleg said:


> Never mind the SMP, WTF is a PIIG? :dntknw:


In the EU the PIIGS countries are the ones struggling with financial difficulties.

Portugal

Italy

Ireland

Greece

Spain

So our new friend Kutusov is from Portugal.


----------



## squareleg

Steve said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the SMP, WTF is a PIIG? :dntknw:
> 
> 
> 
> In the EU the PIIGS countries are the ones struggling with financial difficulties.
> 
> Portugal
> 
> Italy
> 
> Ireland
> 
> Greece
> 
> Spain
> 
> So our new friend Kutusov is from Portugal.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Basically Germany, then.


----------



## Chromejob

A-ha, I hadn't seen their American site, only the Chinese one ... well, darn all in the US they are selling the black "mil-sub" on a NATO nylon strap only, for $1 more than the white sub on a stainless bracelet. "Regular price $65.99, Sale price $65.99." Bah, for that money, I'll get an Invicta with a Miyota movement. Though I'm leaning to several options in US$300 range. Still, I like the little stainless rims around the hour markers, which even fancier watches seem to be missing. Something classy about that touch....


----------



## Kutusov

I also hadn't seen the US site until now... no blue SMP AND no GMTs! I think the absence of GMTs is their greatest flaw.

The thing I resist the most about getting an Alpha is the idea of getting a Sub that will drown to death in the rain... 3 ATM WR... :thumbsdown:


----------



## part_timer

Kutusov said:


> The thing I resist the most about getting an Alpha is the idea of getting a Sub that will drown to death in the rain... 3 ATM WR... :thumbsdown:


I left my GMT at the bottom of the bathroom washbasin for a whole 2 minutes! Still ticking, no damage done :thumbup: that's about as deep as it'll ever get(in my current lifestyle of course!)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> I also hadn't seen the US site until now... no blue SMP AND no GMTs! I think the absence of GMTs is their greatest flaw.
> 
> The thing I resist the most about getting an Alpha is the idea of getting a Sub that will drown to death in the rain... 3 ATM WR... :thumbsdown:


Well ok if you need a diver it would be best to look elsewhere, but if you like the look & just want it for a bit of fun then why not? :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov

part_timer said:


> I left my GMT at the bottom of the bathroom washbasin for a whole 2 minutes! Still ticking, no damage done :thumbup: that's about as deep as it'll ever get(in my current lifestyle of course!)


Yeap, prety much as deep as I usualy go. I don't even take my watches into the bath or pool... why do I suffer so much when it comes to treating myself to something nice? :bangin:


----------



## Kutusov

WR test on Alpha Mil-Sub from the guys at Alpha USA...






Seams pretty good to me... Also, there's WR updated values based on this tests on their website.

Cheers!


----------



## part_timer

Kutusov said:


> WR test on Alpha Mil-Sub from the guys at Alpha USA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seams pretty good to me... Also, there's WR updated values based on this tests on their website.
> 
> Cheers!


I don't know what your budget is Kutusov, have you thought about a 2nd hand Glycene Combat Sub if your worried about WR? If you're after a subalike, and a highly respected quality piece, there's a few on chrono24 for sale, one just under Â£400GBP, maybe worth the extra wait/saving up time? Just a thought!


----------



## Kutusov

part_timer said:


> I don't know what your budget is Kutusov, have you thought about a 2nd hand Glycene Combat Sub if your worried about WR? If you're after a subalike, and a highly respected quality piece, there's a few on chrono24 for sale, one just under Â£400GBP, maybe worth the extra wait/saving up time? Just a thought!


Nah... I'm ordering a couple of Alphas afterall. I'll just have to know how does costums work overhere because there's some dauting stories from people who end up paying 3x the price of the item just in taxes... It would be a done deal if someone sold them whithin the UE.

But thanks a lot for the sugestion of the Glycene Combat Sub! I also didn't know that one and it's a real beauty!

:yahoo: I just found someone who sells them from Cyprus on EBay! A green Sub and a GMT on the way!! :drool:


----------



## Kutusov

Kutusov said:


> part_timer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what your budget is Kutusov, have you thought about a 2nd hand Glycene Combat Sub if your worried about WR? If you're after a subalike, and a highly respected quality piece, there's a few on chrono24 for sale, one just under Â£400GBP, maybe worth the extra wait/saving up time? Just a thought!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... I'm ordering a couple of Alphas afterall. I'll just have to know how does costums work overhere because there's some dauting stories from people who end up paying 3x the price of the item just in taxes... It would be a done deal if someone sold them whithin the UE.
> 
> But thanks a lot for the sugestion of the Glycene Combat Sub! I also didn't know that one and it's a real beauty!
> 
> :yahoo: I just found someone who sells them from Cyprus on EBay! A green Sub and a GMT on the way!! :drool:
Click to expand...

They're here!!

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=55011


----------

